# A minor Waltz - Chopin



## rubanetti

Well now its time for hollydays, but before i want to show you my last record.

The posthume waltz in A minor of Friederich Chopin. When you see the score its seems not to be finish, because there are no indications of dynamics, but it is still beautifull. I hope you enjoy.

In Spanish:

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2010/07/29/vals-en-la-menor-friederich-chopin/

or in youtube:






regards


----------



## Aramis

Terrible  

Even musical software would play it better. Do you actually think what are you playing, did you somehow interpret the piece? If yes - eeeee... If not, why even post this (the piece is not difficult to play so it gives no opportunity to elaborate on your technique).


----------



## Weston

You mean, he played it at a waltz tempo and not slowly, haltingly and with excessive rubato the way you usually hear it?


----------



## Rasa

Chopin without excessive Rubato is like a forum without haters
And besides, rubato is still playing in tempo....


As for actual comments: try studying/recording on a piano.


----------

